# 1PG - 1-Page Limited



## greggy (5 May 2006)

Intermet Resources, a uranium play with prospects in SA, will be drilling on its Watsons Project this month.  22 holes will be drilled and the Speculator thinks ITT is worth a shot.  Having just listed a few weeks ago and with only 20 million shares curently tradeable, I feel its worth a look at, especially with Hillgrove's backing. The chart is also looking strong. Any other opinions out there?  As always do your own research before buying.


----------



## the tipster (6 May 2006)

*Re: ITT - Intermet Resources*

Intermet Resources seems like an exciting uranium play with drilling taking place this month .  I too read The Speculator's colum in the Bulletin. At 25c it seems pretty cheap compared to other uranium stocks. All its leases are in the Gawler area of SA and its MD is Mr Ferris, a former WMC executive.  The SA government is the only state government that is in favour of uranium mining.  Uranium has a very strong future indeed.


----------



## greggy (6 May 2006)

*Re: ITT - Intermet Resources*

Intermet Resources has an experienced board and strong support from Hilgrove Resources.  It has attractive leases in the Gawler Craton in SA near where Toro Energy is and is drilling this month for uranium (22 holes will be drilled in its Watson Project alone this month).  The SA government is pro-uranium which helps unlike in the other states.  This stock has been overlooked, but has in the last few days received more support.  As always, do your own research before buying.


----------



## greggy (10 May 2006)

*Re: ITT - Intermet Resources*

ITT has just announced the commencement of drilling for uranium at its Watson Project in SA (a 22 hole aircore drilling program).
As always do your own research before buying.


----------



## TheAbyss (28 May 2007)

*Re: ITT - Intermet Resources*

Two announcements for ITT today, both positive.

UEQ JV

Operations Office 
Unit 1 
22 Maple Avenue 
FORRESTVILLE SA 5035 Tel: +61 8 8351 3388 
Fax: +61 8 8351 0023 InterMet Resources Limited garyferris@intermetresources.com.au info@intermetresources.com.au ACN 112 291 960 www.intermetresources.com.au Registered Office 
Level 41 Australia Square 
264-278 George Street 
SYDNEY NSW 2000 Tel: +61 2 8221 0404 
Fax: +61 2 8221 0407 Monday, 28 May 2007 

Uranium Drilling Completed at Cocata Project Drilling Confirms New Palaeochannel at Cocata Project InterMet Resources Limited (InterMet) (ASX:ITT) is pleased to announce the completion 
of a reconnaissance rotary-mud drilling and wireline logging program to test the 
uraniferous potential of Tertiary palaeochannels at the Cocata Project, Gawler Craton, 
South Australia. The drilling program was undertaken by joint venture partner Uranium 
Equities (ASX:UEQ) as part of the Cocata Project Joint Venture. 

Seven traverses comprising 43 holes for 2637m (Figure 1) were drilled at approximate 
1km spacing to investigate the suitability of the sedimentary environment to host uranium 
mineralisation. Two palaeochannels were initially targeted; the well-known Yaninee 
channel (mineralised further upstream) in the central of the project area and an eastern 
channel system recently identified from newly-acquired satellite imagery and ground 
gravity data. 

Drilling has confirmed the presence of both channels and, in addition, discovered 
another palaeochannel in the west of the project area. Anomalous total-count gamma 
(up to 3-4 times background) was encountered in holes completed within relatively 
unweathered Hiltaba Suite granitic basement confirming the presence of a suitable 
source rock. 

All three palaeochannels display up to 90m of channel fill, with fluvial and lignitic 
sequences up to 20-30m thick both above and below a regionally extensive sedimentary 
sequence. Some total-count gamma anomalism was detected at the boundary between 
these various sequences in addition to oxidised and reduced facies within them. 

Selected samples have been submitted for geochemical analyses and UEQ is reviewing 
the significance of the geophysical results as well as assessing the data in relation to the 
regional geological context. 

Managing Director Gary Ferris commented that "InterMet is very satisfied that 
exploration has commenced on the separate two joint ventures for the Cocata Project. 
The initial palaeochannel uranium drilling by Uranium Equities and the drilling program 
announced today for two of the six IOCGU targets by Silver Swan Group, will give 
InterMet great exposure to potential discoveries within this prospective area of the 
Gawler Craton". 

Silver Swan JV

CONTINUING EXPLORATION AT COCATA PROJECT 
Highlights Identified six Gravity Anomalies at Cocata Project in SA 
Ground Magnetic Surveys at Anomalies 1 and 2 to commence shortly 
Aeromagnetic Surveys over Anomalies 3 to 6 to be announced shortly 
Drill programme at Cocata Project to take place next quarter 

As previously announced, Silver Swan Group (Silver Swan) (ASX:SWN) recently 
completed a ground gravity survey at the Cocata Project located within the Gawler 
Craton in South Australia. The survey identified six Gravity Anomalies prospective for 
IOCGU type mineralisation which are identified as Anomalies No1 to No6. (Ref. Fig 1) 

Silver Swan has completed arrangements to commence detailed ground magnetic surveys at Anomalies No1 and No2 to enhance modelling to precisely locate test drill holes. It is anticipated that the ground magnetic surveys will be completed and interpreted by mid July 2007 with drilling commencing shortly after. In addition, Silver Swan intends to make arrangements to fly detailed aeromagnetic surveys over anomalies No3 to No6 inclusive. 

The Cocata project consists of EL 3462 (723 sq kilometres) and EL 3463 (487 sq kilometres). Silver Swan have entered into a Farmin Joint Venture Agreement over the two EL's with InterMet Resources Ltd (ASX:ITT) whereby SWN have the option to earn up to 80% of the tenements to include all minerals exclusive of palaeochannel uranium but including IOCGU uranium mineralization. The palaeochannel uranium mineralization rights are held by Uranium Equities Ltd (ASX:UEQ) 

A description of Cocata Anomalies No1 and No2, with drill hole locations, as defined by the initial ground gravity survey are as follows. 

Anomaly 1 Anomaly 1 is located in the SW corner of the tenements and represents a ~3.25 mGal gravity anomaly (Figure 2) which trends roughly NW. The anomaly was infilled to 200x200m spaced gravity data to better resolve the gravity feature. Anomaly 1 is oriented within regional NW trending faults which were active during the Hiltaba Suite tectonothermal event and is located near the margin of the Mesoproterozoic Itildoo Basin. This basin is a major zone of extension and may have played an important role in the intrusion of Hiltaba Suite granites into the area. The Blue Range Beds contain clasts of Gawler Range Volcanics suggesting a source of volcanics near the basin. 

Based upon current data, two drill holes are planned to test this feature. The rock density ranges from 2.89 g/cc to 3.46 g/cc (g/cc = gram per cubic centimetre) and depth to top of features is estimated to be between 140-300 m. The gravity anomaly is coincident with a moderate magnetic anomaly. Modelling of the gravity data shows the rock body dips moderately to the north. 

Anomaly 2 Anomaly 2 (Figure 3) is an isolated ~1.25 mGal anomaly near outcropping Hiltaba Suite 
granite at Pordia Hill. Two sets of linear structures are apparent in the data defining rhombohedral bedrock blocks indicative of a tensional structural regime. The gravity high appears to be related to a diamond shaped block of higher density rocks.

A subsidiary anomaly on the southwest margin of the overall gravity anomaly has the highest density at 3.6 g/cc and based upon current data, hole A2-DH1 is planned to test this feature.


----------



## motion (25 September 2007)

*Re: ITT - Intermet Resources*

Hey Greggy, 

I hope things are well and you are still interested in this baby, good results returned today from the Munndarra Project, ann also looks they are branching into iron ore. 

This baby is worth a look... hope to catchup soon with this company


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (18 October 2007)

*Re: ITT - Intermet Resources*

Branch into Iron ore it has,

It has hopped on the band wagon with some project where it has outlined a 500m x 150m target, very small really but the share price has gone from the low 13c level to 37c also the options went from 2c to 13c

So its clear to see the market will run with these Iron ore wannabees no matter how far fetched their dreams maybe!


----------



## greggy (27 October 2007)

*Re: ITT - Intermet Resources*



motion said:


> Hey Greggy,
> 
> I hope things are well and you are still interested in this baby, good results returned today from the Munndarra Project, ann also looks they are branching into iron ore.
> 
> This baby is worth a look... hope to catchup soon with this company




Hi motion,

ITT has just under 10 million options that expire at the end of Nov 07. 20c to convert each option.  With the reminder letter sent to option holders ITT noted its recent successses:
• InterMet signed an option agreement for Mt Ruby iron-ore project in northern Queensland, with iron values up to 69.48% Fe, on 22 October 2007.
• Paddy lease mapping shows magnetite outcrops extend for up to 500m in length and 150m in width. Previous iron assays at produced values up to 69.86% Fe.
• InterMet signed a purchase agreement for “Ann” Mining Lease Application (MLA) 20424 in Queensland on 16 October 2007. Rock chip assays produced up to 26.7% zinc and 198g/t indium.
• Acquisition of the Munderra copper-iron-gold and base metals project in northern Queensland on 20 September 2007.
• EL 3948 (Lake Malata), containing a uranium radiometric anomaly, granted to InterMet, who plans to explore for uranium in their own right.
• Completion of a high-resolution radiometric and aeromagnetic survey at Wanilla (EL 3702) on the Coulta Project.
I hope this info is useful to you.  I previously held ITT a while back, and its now back on my watch list. 
DYOR


----------



## krisbarry (1 December 2007)

*Re: ITT - Intermet Resources*

ASX Code: ITT

http://www.intermetresources.com.au

Current share price 25.5 cents

Shares on issue: 22 million

Current market cap:  $8 million

*Latest Announcements*

30/11/2007  Mt Ruby High-Grade Iron Results
29/11/2007  Results Confirm Iron Potential at Paddy Prospect
22/11/2007  Uranium Drilling Commences at Lake Gilles
20/11/2007  InterMet Acquires Option Over Bonanza Grade Gold Projects


----------



## krisbarry (2 December 2007)

*Re: ITT - Intermet Resources*

Looking forward to a solid run on ITT shares over the coming month in the lead up to the drilling of iron ore, which starts in Jan. 2008


----------



## krisbarry (4 December 2007)

*Re: ITT - Intermet Resources*

*InterMet granted new Rapid Bay, Leighton tenements*

InterMet Resources (ASX:ITT) has been granted new tenements within the
Adelaide Fold Belt, South Australia.

The EL3992, Rapid Bay, is focused on potential base metal
deposits while the EL3966, Leighton, is 5km west of the historic Burra
copper mine and was selected to target copper and gold mineralisation.

A further three tenements are expected to be granted by the end
of the year.


----------



## MACH (6 January 2008)

*Re: ITT - Intermet Resources*

A bit late, but more exciting news on new high grade gold tenenments.

*Tues 11 DEC 2007
ITT acquires option over second bonanza gold project.

With new second gold bonanza tenement holding rock chip samples of 735g/t AU.

Things are looking bright for ITT. I went through most of ITT's announcments for its Queensland tenements, and put them together, since its website needs to be updated.(Not including ANY of its massive South Australia Tenements)

Summary of Queensland tenements:

Paddy projet: Iron ore (59.8% to 68.2% Fe)

Mt ruby project: iron ore/ copper (62.3% to 68.7% Fe/ 6.78% to 7.76% Cu)

Mt lucy project: iron ore/silver (68.42% to 70.18% Fe , and estimated at 10mt resource FE in Mt lucy alone/ up to 678g/t Ag)

Paddy project: iron ore/copper (61% to 64.4% Fe/ and up to 36% copper)

Ann project: Zinc/indium (up to 38.5% Zn, historially i think/ 196g/t In)

Goldsmiths project: gold (up to 735.6g/t Au)

Canadian proect: gold (up to 29g/t Au)

Union Mine project: gold/copper (Up to 197g/t Au, 1000g/t Au historically/ 20% copper)

Percy West project: gold (up to 390g/t Au)

More new tenements upcoming including:
Beaks mountain, Font Hills, Mt Madden, Louisa Mountain.

Now dont quote me on ANY of this, cause some grades could be historical drilling/ and some are recent rock chip samples. Just tried to put together a ROUGH idea of its Queensland tenements. Not including its massive Uranium tenements in South Australia. Looks real impressive. It also holds 'Mining' leases on most of its Queensland projects. Which is above 'exploring' leases.
Any feed back?


----------



## MACH (18 January 2008)

*Re: ITT - Intermet Resources*

New Announcment:

18/1/08 - Further bonanza gold results from union mine.
Heres a summary:

gold up to 184 g/t
copper 32%
silver 1970 g/t

Massive find. But no justice due to global infection today.


----------



## Biggle (18 January 2008)

*Re: ITT - Intermet Resources*

Agree with your comments Mach, Good announcement on a bad day. This one will probably remain under the radar till late Feb of March when hopefully they will produce some drill results to confirm their Bonanza claim. I hope so, got some today.


----------



## MACH (19 January 2008)

*Re: ITT - Intermet Resources*

Hey Biggle,
Yeah im also guessing ITT will be a hidden gem till drilling hopefully produces good results. Judging by the rock chip samples taken from its north queensland iron and gold tenements, results could be very high grade. The heavy rain in queensland has delayed drilling unfortunatley. Looks exciting though.


----------



## roland (24 January 2008)

*Re: ITT - Intermet Resources*

Looks like ITT is going to go off:

Thursday, 24 January 2008
Spectacular Gold Results from Percy West Prospect
Highlights
• Rock chip results show Au values up to 608 g/t
• Drilling rig booked for March
InterMet Resources (ASX:ITT) advises that further geochemical assay results from recent
reconnaissance mapping and sampling at ML 30199 (Percy West) confirm the high-grade
gold previously reported (Table 1). Percy West is located south of Georgetown and
approximately 5km from the Union Mine (Figure 1).
A total of 38 samples were collected to assist with locating drill holes planned for March.
Previous sampling by InterMet had produced gold values up to 390 g/t and the high-grade
nature of the main lode was confirmed with a repeat sample assaying 608 g/t gold. Plates 1-
6 show selected samples from the Percy West Lease.
Commenting on InterMet’s gold exploration program, Managing Director Gary Ferris said “the
recent high-grade surface samples from the Union Mine (ML 3366), Percy West (ML 30199),
Canadian (ML 3326) and Goldsmith (ML 3327) leases provide significant encouragement
that drilling could produce equally spectacular results and allow InterMet to fast-track
exploration through to production if significant resources are reported. The fact that these
prospects are located within granted Mining Leases and all report high-grade gold at surface
makes these targets a priority for InterMet, especially with the current gold price at record
highs”.
Northern Queensland is currently experiencing heavy rain and this has forced the
reprogramming of InterMet’s planned drilling programs. A drill rig has been booked and is
likely to be on site in March for the Percy West and Union Mine drilling. A total of 10 holes
are planned for the initial program at Percy West and drilling will take approximately 1 week.
A second drill rig has been confirmed for drilling at InterMet’s Canadian and Goldsmith
leases during March with up to 20 holes planned to test the depth and strike extent of surface
mineralisation.


----------



## MACH (24 January 2008)

*Re: ITT - Intermet Resources*

ITT has some VERY impressive tenements in iron ore, gold, base metals and uranium. I wouldnt be surprised if ITT becomes a big player down the track.
I still think at the moment, investors are still paranoid.


----------



## MACH (31 January 2008)

*Re: ITT - Intermet Resources*

Anyone else impressed with the quarter report today?
More tenements anounced in QLD, with more potential for iron.


----------



## System (13 October 2014)

On October 13th, 2014, Intermet Resources Limited (ITT) changed its name and ASX code to 1-Page Limited (1PG).


----------



## skc (22 October 2014)

Has anyone taken a look at this?

Here's a company presentation.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20141017/pdf/42syxh2h8hjs75.pdf

Here's an article about them.



> 1-Page is a Silicon Valley-based technology company with a patent protected, cloud-based recruitment software platform.
> 
> The platform enables companies to rank and select candidates for employment based on their ability to solve real-time business challenges and to achieve strategic objectives in the role for which they are applying.
> 
> The concept has been developed from The New York Times bestseller The One-Page Proposal, written by 1-Page chairman Patrick Riley.




http://www.afr.com/p/opinion/intermet_seeks_to_raise_for_backdoor_hA0Km5FGkYin1gFc2rEhWP

I think it's an interesting concept and think using this type of recruitment could definitely produce better outcomes in some situations. But I am not sure if 1PG actually has any solid defensible IP to speak of. I am also wondering if the platform may be subjected to workaround... e.g. cheating, plagiarising etc

Thoughts?

P.S. These fancy ASX codes starting with a number is catching on... 1PG, 3PL, 8CO, Unfortunately they don't work well with IRESS streaming data :bad:


----------



## herzy (22 October 2014)

skc said:


> Has anyone taken a look at this?
> 
> Here's a company presentation.
> http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20141017/pdf/42syxh2h8hjs75.pdf
> ...




I would say it's not really patentable to any real degree - anybody could come up with something extremely similar (but different enough). 

These types of assessments already exist (I've just been going through them for my graduate position applications) - I haven't come across this company, but will have a look and get back to you. It's definitely interesting, scaleable, good margins, growth industry etc if it gets going.


----------



## skc (22 October 2014)

herzy said:


> I would say it's not really patentable to any real degree - anybody could come up with something extremely similar (but different enough).
> 
> These types of assessments already exist (I've just been going through them for my graduate position applications) - I haven't come across this company, but will have a look and get back to you. It's definitely interesting, scaleable, good margins, growth industry etc if it gets going.




The business challenge concept is nothing new... so the key to success is their platform. I just had a look at the demo and it is quite impressive... although I have been out of the corporate loop for so long that I really have no concept on what might be out there.

I can see it being quite useful for internal candidates as well in large companies. At the same time, it could be used as an idea-sourcing tool. It's as much a knowledge management tool as it is a recruitment tool.

P.S. Was your recent job application done using some cloud-based platform? Or are you referring to a business-challenge type recruitment process.


----------



## McLovin (22 October 2014)

I'm a bit confused. Do these guys plan to be closer to LinkedIn or SEK in terms of how do they get eyeballs looking at job ads? 

I really like the concept of setting a job application as a challenge (I guess it used to be done in interviews), but I agree it's hard to see how everyone else can't copy it.


----------



## herzy (22 October 2014)

skc said:


> P.S. Was your recent job application done using some cloud-based platform? Or are you referring to a business-challenge type recruitment process.




Do you mean a centralised application cloud where my application is sent to multiple firms for consideration? No, mine wasn't, but that does exist in my field (law). 

I was referring to a business-challenge type recruitment process, whereby we had to sit multiple online tests which were administered by a 3rd party in collaboration with the hiring firm. 



McLovin said:


> I really like the concept of setting a job application as a challenge (I guess it used to be done in interviews), but I agree it's hard to see how everyone else can't copy it.




+1 (like the concept of these, plus 'assessment days' rather than interviews per se), but +1 that it's already being done and easy to copy. 

I really should look more closely at exactly what 1PG does to make a proper comparison - I'm not sure how relevant my comments are as yet. Sorry!


----------



## skc (22 October 2014)

McLovin said:


> I'm a bit confused. Do these guys plan to be closer to LinkedIn or SEK in terms of how do they get eyeballs looking at job ads?




Neither. I don't think they are about eyeballs to job ads. They are about screening of applicants (and frankly, free crowd sourcing of business solutions).

I don't know exactly how the process works, but perhaps an ad on SEEK to say that there's a real-time event at 8:30pm for a potential job in XYZ? 

May be like those "Second Life" recruiting events back in the days...


----------



## McLovin (23 October 2014)

skc said:


> May be like those "Second Life" recruiting events back in the days...




Fark...that took me back. And no, I was never on it.


----------



## SuperGlue (14 August 2015)

Running hot since 14 July.

"1 Page signs two Fortune 100 Enterprises to sourcing platform"

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20150714/pdf/42zsyzl8r7l6bp.pdf


----------



## SuperGlue (3 September 2015)

One crazy stock that has been running hot again.

Up 17% currently.


----------



## skc (3 September 2015)

SuperGlue said:


> One crazy stock that has been running hot again.
> 
> Up 17% currently.




I definitely wish that I just took a small speculative stake back in Oct last year!

It's only a 15 bagger from there 

Having said that that I would have sold it many times over. There business concept is sound but the revenue isn't showing yet.


----------



## VSntchr (3 September 2015)

skc said:


> I definitely wish that I just took a small speculative stake back in Oct last year!
> 
> It's only a 15 bagger from there
> 
> Having said that that I would have sold it many times over. There business concept is sound but the revenue isn't showing yet.




I bought this one in a BO trade. Sold most at about a 25% profit and then got stopped out at ~240 on the remainder. Then KABOOM


----------



## skc (5 April 2016)

A bit over 2 years on, 1PG hit a high of almost $6, then breaking below $1 today on a relentless 6 month of selling.

It felt like the surge from $2 to $6 was on the back of a bullish analyst report by Canaccord (spelling?), while the selling started with a not so rosy Baron article from around Nov 15.

https://gallery.mailchimp.com/9eb3e402e669cc62e50781280/files/CGAU_1PG_Initiation_20150810.pdf

http://www.barrons.com/articles/1-pages-share-price-is-up-in-the-clouds-1448518135

I read both reports and each presented an interesting perspective. Obviously, the share price is not helped by 1PG failing to really produce any meaningful revenue on the back of all these major corporate clients... Revenue was $412k while burning through $14m in expenses (including share based payments). 

Thankfully, the company was able to sell 11m shares @ $4.50 during the spike... so the company holds some $48m cash as at 2016. Compared that to a market cap of ~$170m.

I'd love to hear if anyone has actually experienced first hand with 1PG's services...?


----------



## skyQuake (31 May 2016)

Cash keeps burning (5m/q now) and revenue keeps coming in. Oh wait. What revenue?

Good thing they raised cash @ $4.50!


----------



## skc (31 May 2016)

skyQuake said:


> Cash keeps burning (5m/q now) and revenue keeps coming in. Oh wait. What revenue?
> 
> Good thing they raised cash @ $4.50!




With 4 pages of solid text walls preceding the 4C you know it's going to be bad news before you even have to read it. They did warn us back in March's business update... it said



> 1-Page Limited (ASX:1PG) (“1-Page” or the “Company”), the enterprise cloud-based
> talent acquisition platform is pleased to provide a market update to shareholders.
> 
> The Company confirms that there has been no material change to its business.




Clearly they meant there has been no increase in cash receipts!!

However, I don't understand what they meant by new bookings?



> New bookings were light in the first quarter given the Company’s decision to focus on customer
> success and upgrading the Sourcing Solution, particularly during a seasonally weak period from a
> recruiting perspective. *New bookings at the end of 30 April 2016 totaled A$762,944, *compared to new
> bookings of A$36,960 in Q1 2015. The Company added a total of nine new enterprise clients and had
> two upsells in Q1 2016.




But the customer receipts were only $94k. So what is this $762,944 new booking?

P.S. Market cap ~$100m vs cash receipts of ~$400-500k (annualised) = 200x.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (1 June 2016)

The 2 year chart is remarkable - a big triangle.  Lesson for anyone starting - this happens a lot in the small company sector.  Not usually quite so triangular, but most end up back where they started... eventually.  Quite a few re-emerge with more investor backing, a new hole or product and the climb/fall starts again.


----------



## skc (1 June 2016)

Gringotts Bank said:


> The 2 year chart is remarkable - a big triangle.  Lesson for anyone starting - this happens a lot in the small company sector.  Not usually quite so triangular, but most end up back where they started... eventually.  Quite a few re-emerge with more investor backing, a new hole or product and the climb/fall starts again.




Yes most small caps are more 2-month "kangaroo tail" sort of chart. The fact that 1PG managed a pretty slow decline is probably testimony to how "interesting" the story was. It's showing that it's not much more than just that though.

It's a great shame that there was no borrow available in this name, even when it was >$3.50 and with market cap close to $1B.

And to the brokers who gold the capital raising away @ $4.50. You are definitely going places!!


----------



## McLovin (1 June 2016)

skc said:


> http://www.barrons.com/articles/1-pages-share-price-is-up-in-the-clouds-1448518135




Lol



> If 1-Page has proven better at getting money from Australian investors than from customers, it should come as no surprise. “Since incorporating in December 2011,” says the company in a recent presentation, “1-Page’s activities have principally involved raising money.”




Top marks for management honesty!


----------



## VSntchr (1 June 2016)

skc said:


> Yes most small caps are more 2-month "kangaroo tail" sort of chart. The fact that 1PG managed a pretty slow decline is probably testimony to how "interesting" the story was. It's showing that it's not much more than just that though.
> 
> *It's a great shame that there was no borrow available in this name, even when it was >$3.50 and with market cap close to $1B.*
> 
> And to the brokers who gold the capital raising away @ $4.50. You are definitely going places!!




Confession time: I had borrow at ~$2.40...had a short after the release of a 4C, but closed it out for a tiny loss as I didn't want to hold it overnight without being in the green. My reasoning at the time was that it had been so irrationally priced that there was nothing to stop it spiking 5%+ against me in the short term. It did take a week or so to get moving, but once it did - it hasn't stopped.

That 4 page wall of text was ridiculous wasn't it...maybe it should be called 4PG. 
I think it's clear that this company should be pitching to some VC in Silicon Valley - not to retail punters on the ASX!


----------



## Gringotts Bank (30 June 2016)

Bit of volume and turnaround potential here I reckon.  Up to ?mid 60's looks likely.

Some good posts on HC.  Also, the CEO is too good looking to fail.


----------



## System (14 September 2018)

On September 13th, 2018, 1-Page Limited (1PG) was removed from the ASX's Official List in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, after security holders resolved to remove 1PG from the Official List.


----------

